# Trap Seal



## Plumber20 (Nov 14, 2016)

Hi,

How do we protect the water seal in traps that are rarely used?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

You say "we" lol 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Fill it with motor mix

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Plumber20 (Nov 14, 2016)

It is an existing building and I want to reduce the cost. However I need to be code compliant.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/. 

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession) 

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field. 

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is. 

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## MDservices (May 9, 2016)

Fill it with oil #2,, the oil stays in there while the water goes down, it helps protect the trap as the oil evaporates much slower. Also, it is a great way of getting rid of those pesty people who like to smoke in the bathroom!


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Plumber20 said:


> Hi,
> 
> How do we protect the water seal in traps that are rarely used?


I'd go with a manual trap filler, every day dump a 5 gallon bucket of water in it


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Plumber20 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> How do we protect the water seal in traps that are rarely used?




I don't speak French , what does we mean?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

How is it being protected now?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Plumber20 said:


> It is an existing building and I want to reduce the cost. However I need to be code compliant.


just put a sign above fixture " piss here"....:laughing:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Plumber20 said:


> Hi,
> 
> How do we protect the water seal in traps that are rarely used?


hire a licensed plumber as you are not even in the field, thats why you dont know squat....


----------



## WashingtonPlung (Jul 25, 2016)

They make chemicals for it that have a lower rate of evaporation compared to water. Sorry but the name escapes me. Check with facility chemical suppliers around town.


----------



## Plumber20 (Nov 14, 2016)

WashingtonPlung said:


> They make chemicals for it that have a lower rate of evaporation compared to water. Sorry but the name escapes me. Check with facility chemical suppliers around town.


 Thanks guys. I will use a sign to show that the trap require a manual seal.

I am sorry for using "We". I should I have used "I".

The work will be performed by a licensed plumber I just need to show it in the drawings so I can get the permit.

Thanks,


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Silicone or otherwise seal it tight. No air contact, no evaporation. Spray foam foot too.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

H


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

what do polar bears and tupperware have in common..they both like tight seals....:laughing::laughing:


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Trap guard or trap primer. Old school way was mineral oil it stopped the water from evaporating.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Don't use mineral oil anymore as they can become racid smell later... I use rv antifreeze instead

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## MDservices (May 9, 2016)

I've had good experience pouring down a couple of menthos and some diet coke.. works like a charm


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

MDservices said:


> I've had good experience pouring down a couple of menthos and some diet coke.. works like a charm


that works better for free advice to people calling for a cheap fix...just tell em to wear a rain suit..lol


----------



## MECH-MAN (Feb 11, 2017)

"the home owner is the trap primer"


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

PexUniverse said:


> You'd want to install something called a Trap Primer. I actually published a video on this topic recently.
> Smell Coming From Sink: How to Clean It - YouTube


You nailed.... but you never explain how to install the trap primer. BTW, nice P-TRAP


----------

